# Thinking of starting new club anyone interested?



## Hammack (Sep 22, 2007)

Guys, I have about 400 acres that I hunt now(alone), and have just discovered that with the new addition of a new 4 lane highway splitting it down the middle, my land will basically be unhuntable in a couple years.  I have first lease option on about a 500 acres that actually joins the land I have now (Clay Co, Georgia).  No one has hunted the tract in about five years now.  It is planted pines with some hardwood bottoms.  It holds some very nice bucks in this area, and an unbelievable doe population.  The only catch is I can't swing the whole lease myself.  Would anyone be interested in joining me to start a HEAVILY managed QDM lease?  I am not interested in adding tons of people to knock the lease price down, and I am looking for LONG TERM members.  Not guys hunting from year to year.   I am thinking no more than 4-5 members besides myself.  I have all of the equipment needed to plant food plots, and manage the lease equipment wise.  There is also a large turkey population.        I live within 1/2 mile of this land and it borders numerous friends of mine so a friendly, ethical, and law abiding attitude is a must.  You break the law, and you will be kicked from the leased and your dues will be nonrefundable.   I am currently working up a set of rules for the club, and am just curious as to what kind of interest their might be.   I am looking for long time members not guys looking for a place to hunt one year.  So if you might be interested then let me know. ~Jackson


----------



## inrut0331 (Sep 23, 2007)

very interested pm me please with directions, costs . thanks


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 24, 2007)

I Am Interested. Please Let Me Know The Cost And Distance From Albany, Ga.


----------



## muzzydoug (Sep 24, 2007)

im interested too let me know more please


----------



## Hammack (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys thanks for your interests.  First I need to clarify that due to the situation (the lease land is changing ownership) this WILL NOT be for this hunting season, but It is a good possibility that it can be settled by turkey season.  As soon as I Get some solid details I will let you guys know the situation such as cost, rules and regs, and how many open memberships there will be.


----------



## greyghost (Sep 24, 2007)

I am interested just  let me know. David


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 24, 2007)

I am always interested in possible club, also have 3 friends who may be interested.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 24, 2007)

let us peeps know ..........


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jackson,
Sounds like you have a winner there!
Sue


----------



## adamsisus (Oct 3, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jackson,
That's some choice land down there. You;ve got a great idea!
Sue


----------



## devolve (Oct 7, 2007)

very interested. PM with details as there ready.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm interested - pm sent.


----------

